# Poquoson Flats



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

Sooooo this winter I bought a boat project and successfully refurbished it. I live in Yorkcouny and understand the Poquoson Flats to be a productive area. I'm not sure exactly where that refers to though. I think you would put in at Messick (Back River) and take a left (east) to head to The Bay. Where do you go from there? North along the Plum Tree Island Refuge or south toward Grandview?

Still learning the area. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Head northward. This can be a productive time of year there.

Here's a cool online chart view of the area. Click "view in chart catalog" to enter an interactive mapper with links to other charts:

Chart Viewer


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

There is also a free public ramp at the end of Rens Road in Poquoson that gives quick access to the north end of Plumtree Island. Anywhere along the shoreline of Plumtree Island from Bennett Creek to Back River is good. Just watch the depths, it's shallow. There is also a drop off between Marsh Point and the tip of Poquoson Flats. That's a good spot too. If it is cobia you are after, that's when you want to go just north east of the mouth of Back River or off Grandview.


----------

